# Piedmont Sunday 3/19



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone confirm whether the lake has any ice in the bays? Hoping to get a boat in tomorrow by the dam. I'd rather not break more than skim ice. Thanks!


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Decided to head down, was a little nervous about the potential for ice in the bays. Saw lots of ice on lakes from Youngstown to Canton yesterday. Thankfully there wasn't any ice to break, lake was wide open. Launched at 8:30 by the dam and started catching fish as soon as I started trolling. Pulled probably 20-25 eyes total. Had a limit by 11 am and tried to cull out some of the smaller fish. Ended up with a nice mixed bag. 3 fish about 15 1/2", a 17", a 19" and a 24". Also caught a half dozen nice crappie too. All trolling leadcore with crankbaits. Day didn't end so well as I blew a bearing somewhere on the way home. Didn't notice it until I pulled in the drive. Gonna need a whole new hub for it.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Great job...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Schatty, you got mail..PM ;-)


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What color crank baits did you catch the fish on?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Caught fish on natural colors yesterday, black/silver and perch. Shad raps, flicker shads and wally divers all work well.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What size wally divers?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

What ramp are you using to launch?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

It's not really a ramp. I use a gravel path by the dam. It's pretty rough though and hard on your truck and trailer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job! Bummer bout the bearings


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are the ramps at the Marina and Reynolds road usable yet? Thanks


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Marina Ramps are not useable yet. They are just starting to fill it back up. It was down 8ft this year, 3 ft more than a normal winter drawdown. I believe Reynolds Road will be useable pretty soon. Haven't been to that end of the lake so I'm not sure how long it will be for the ramp there. I'm guessing another 2 weeks for the marina ramp.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Good job schatty. My buddy was down monday and tuesday got 1 biggun pushing 25 and full of eggs


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

DHower a good friend of mine was at Piedmont Monday and Tuesday and sent me a picture of a nice Saugeye pushing 25 I wonder if we are talking about the same buddy. His name is Jim and has a hunting cabin by clendening lake . He is not a member on here but he's been doing really good on the saugeyes at Piedmont.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Roosted i bet your talking about baker. I was down a few sundays ago with him we did alright and yes hes been doing very good. That guys a piemont wiz. He goes to canada fishin with us everyyear


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Roosted just looked at your avatar he sent me a picture of that deer when you killed it lol


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

DHower I figured it was Jimmy ! Jim and I went to school together and at one time had everybody in school thinking we were cousins cause we have the same last name . You better believe he's a wiz on Piedmont he's fished that lake for years . I use to fish Piedmont a lot with him until I moved to central Ohio but we still keep in touch .That's funny on the deer pic ! Lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes it is. Hes the one that got me hooked on them lakes.


----------

